# Traffic Reports



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

I have had my 3 for four months now and love it. It continually surprises me and is my preferred drive now.

I use the screen to almost always have a map on to see where I am and where I am going. I find one thing curious and have no idea how it works. On the map display frequently I will see orange or red lines along various streets which I assume are indications of heavy traffic. Although, I may be wrong on what they indicate.

So, if they do indicate traffic, where does the data come from? I ask because many times there will be red lines along the road that I am on and there is no one except me anywhere in the vicinity. If it was a report of traffic it sure cleared quickly or, the information is very outdated.

Does anyone know if I am correct that this is a traffic indicator and if not what is it? If it is a traffic indicator, where does the data come from


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Data comes from Google but it’s off by a few minutes and it’s just an estimate and not real time.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

I found it to be very inaccurate as well, I just ignore it. Hopefully this will expanded on and more straight forward in the future


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Google gathers the data based on Android phones traveling on those roads. If there happens to be one lane backed up (ex - a popular exit at rush hour), then it will show a slowdown even though other lanes are fine. Traffic lights will also show up as a traffic slowdown.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

if you are concerned with traffic reporting Waze is a better choice than what is reported via the car's nav system


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kort677 said:


> if you are concerned with traffic reporting Waze is a better choice than what is reported via the car's nav system


There is no difference. The traffic reporting is _displayed_ in different ways when you compare Waze, Google Maps, and Tesla Navigation, but it's all based on the same exact data.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

that could be true, but I believe that the refresh rate when using the waze app on the iphone is faster than what the nav in the car provides


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

The google map indication is a visual distraction to me.
For example, in a few areas around my home, the red lines show slowdowns in areas known to have heavy traffic at evening rush hour.
But the lines are still there at 11pm at night. Hours after traffic is gone. I wish there was a setting to turn them off.

But I agree Waze is a much better app. Especially with the crowd sourced reports of cars pulled over, police etc. And the voice response too.

However I suspect Tesla and Google Maps have a data sharing agreement. Like Facebook has reported with Netflix and others.


----------



## Dan D (Oct 11, 2018)

I commute home everyday in pretty rough highway traffic. The estimated time of arrival is in the ballpark but I only use that as an estimate to inform the Mrs Dan D. However, I find the segmented traffic level indicators to be reasonably accurate. When it's clear, it's clear. Orange is pretty good for what I consider slow moving (maybe 30-40mph on the highway). I love the varying shades of red. When I see the *deep dark BLOOD RED*, I know I should have considered an alternative route... that doesn't really exist.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I wish there was a setting to turn them off.


You can turn them off. Just touch the map anywhere and the three icons will show up on the far right of the screen, the center traffic light icon will toggle between showing traffic and not showing traffic.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> However I suspect Tesla and Google Maps have a data sharing agreement.


Google sells their mapping, navigation, and traffic data as a service to anybody.

https://cloud.google.com/maps-platform/


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

NR4P said:


> The google map indication is a visual distraction to me.
> For example, in a few areas around my home, the red lines show slowdowns in areas known to have heavy traffic at evening rush hour.
> But the lines are still there at 11pm at night. Hours after traffic is gone. I wish there was a setting to turn them off.
> 
> ...


I believe that the traffic lines can be shut off via the screen


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

The traffic for the two directions of travel is separate. You might be travelling along a highway painted red and observe light traffic, then glance to your left and see the opposing traffic is stop-and-go. If you zoom all the way in on the map, it will separate into two lines.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Ed Post said:


> The traffic for the two directions of travel is separate. You might be travelling along a highway painted red and observe light traffic, then glance to your left and see the opposing traffic is stop-and-go. If you zoom all the way in on the map, it will separate into two lines.


while you're correct about zooming in for more detail the reality is that on the default view it is impossible to discern the different directions on the nav screen, the need to divert attention to the screen in order to manually zoom in to see the direction of the delays doesn't work for most people. this is why I advocate using waze on your phone if you need more accurate traffic reporting


----------



## dbregman (Dec 29, 2018)

I noticed the other day that the orange lines appeared to be on the opposite side of the street from where the traffic would be / is. For instance on my drive there are a few lights that are frequently backed up. Seeing as I drive on the right (clarification for my left driving friends) the line to light *should* be on the right, but it is on the left and on the other side of the intersection the line is on the right (showing just ahead of me). I am wondering if this is a bug, or a design choice to make it easier to see, so the arrow does not obscure the line.


----------

